# Adventsaktion bei Mindfactory



## BeachBoy08 (3. Dezember 2008)

*Pünktlich zur Adventszeit startet nun auch Mindfactory eine Adventsaktion.*

Es gibt einiges zu gewinnen denn es befinden sich Preise im Wert von mehr als 15.000€ in Mindfactorys "XXL-Adventskalnder".

Bis zum 31. Dezember darf jeden Tag ein Türchen geöffnet werden, einfach Name und Addresse eintragen und hoffen das man etwas gewinnt.

*Quelle:* Mindfactory: Adventsaktion - News Hartware.net


----------



## push@max (3. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich noch nie etwas gewonnen...vielleicht die Chance


----------



## sniggerz (4. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt auch Shops, bei denen kann man in nem Adventskalender nix gewinnen, aber (was ich besser finde) man bekommt jeden tag auf ein anderes Produkt Rabatt.
Ich glaube, dass es auch Amazon.de solch eine Aktion gibt.


----------



## Chris (5. Dezember 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich noch nie etwas gewonnen...vielleicht die Chance




oder an Erfahrung


----------



## leorphee (5. Dezember 2008)

bei HOH gibt es beides Gewinne & Rabat Aktionen.


----------



## push@max (5. Dezember 2008)

Und - hat schon jemand etwas gewonnen?


----------



## Medina (5. Dezember 2008)

Noch net, habs aber auch gerade erst gesehen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach schon seit dem 2.12. jeden Tag mit. 
Hab aber trotzdem noch nichts gewonnen.


----------



## SteVe (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei 
Teufel Weihnachtskalender
Download-Adventskalender 2008 - CHIP Online
ALTERNATE. Hardware - Software - Entertainment
Online-Shop für CPU-Kühler, Watercooling, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Netzteile, Modding- und Gaming Equipment - PC-Cooling.de
Samsung Weihnachts-Special 2008 - Adventskalender - Samsung Electronics GmbH
Advents-Kalender-Gewinnspiel bei notebooksbillger.de
Frozen Silicon
Panasonic - ideas for life - Umfragen & Gewinnspiele

gibt es auch solche Kalender/Gewinnspiele.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Dezember 2008)

weihnachtszeit, gewinnspielzeit
ich mach bei so was selten mit, immer wenn ich an irgendwelchen gewinnspielen teil genommen hab, ist mir schon jemand zuvor gekommen oder ich hab erst gar nichts


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2008)

Man muss nur suchen. Fast jeder halbswegs bekannte Shop hast was.


----------



## kassra (14. Dezember 2008)

ja schauen wir mal ...
hoffe viel hilft viel...


----------



## shiwa77 (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei Computerbild gibt es auch nen Adventskalender.Kann man auch nachträglich dran teilnehmen.
Adventskalender 2008: Gewinnen Sie attraktive Technik-Preise! - COMPUTER BILD


----------

